# Frage zu Steam



## insekt (17. November 2009)

Hallo ich hab da mal eine Frage zu Steam.

Da ich bislang kein Spiel hatte, was zwingend Steam benötigte hatte ich es auch noch nie auf dem Rechner, hab mir heute aber mal durchgelesen was das eigentlich ist.

Nun hab ich aber eine Frage: Auf der Seite steht, dass man quasi von überall Zugriff auf seine Spiele hat, da man sie sich über Steam immer wieder runterladen kann wenn man sie einmal gekauft hat.

Ist das dann so, als würde ich das Spiel komplett neu installieren, oder speichert Steam auch automatisch meine Profile, Spielstände und Erfolge des jeweiligen Spiels (auch wenn es keine Steam-Erfolge sind wie bei CoD6)?

Das fände ich nämlich sehr praktisch, da so das lästige Aufbewahren von Spielständen wegfallen würde und die Erfolge die man in einem Spiel gesammelt hat ähnlich wie bei Xbox Live dauerhaft festgehalten werden (wenn man sie auch nicht online einsehen kann).

insekt


----------



## Deadhunter (17. November 2009)

hey ho.

also bei mir ist es so das z.b. bei Killingfloor die gelevelten Klassen nach der neuinstallation erhalten geblieben sind. 

ob das bei allen spiele ist weis ich leider nicht, aber ich denke schon da es ja mit dem Profil gespeichert wird. 

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## eVoX (17. November 2009)

Also Onlinestats werde gespeichert z.B. bei mir L4D, TF2 und DoW 2, überall wo du SP/Kampagen spielst, gibt es auf der Festplatte saves dazu, die werden leider nicht Online gespeichert.


----------



## boerigard (17. November 2009)

Stats (Spielerfolge und/oder Spieleinstellungen) werden bei den Steam-Spielen online gespeichert, wo Steam Cloud beisteht, siehe zb. bei Left 4 Dead 2 Left 4 Dead 2 on Steam
Dann gibt es noch Spiele wie zb. Company of Heroes und Dawn of War 2, da werden Onlineerfolge zwar auch online gespeichert, da dann aber nicht in der Steam Cloud sondern in den beiden Fällen auf dem THQ Server.
Ist also von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.


----------



## insekt (17. November 2009)

Okay dass Ding ist, dass die von euch genannten Spiele ja explizit Steam Unterstützung haben.
Aber z.B. hat Mass Effect oder H.A.W.X auch Erfolge (ich Frage mich wofür, in der PC-Version) und ist als Steam-Spiel gelistet wird dann da auch was gespeichert, oder kann man das nicht allgemein sagen?


----------



## boerigard (18. November 2009)

In erster Linie ist Steam eine Distributionsplattform (ähnlich Impulsedriven, Gamersgate, Direct2Drvie), dh. Publisher vertreiben da ihre nur minimal veränderten Retail-Spiele.
Ok. was ich damit sagen will, speichert das Spiel in der Retail-Version nichts online, dann in 97% der Fälle auch nicht in der Steam-Version. Es gibt eine Handvolle Spiele, die haben spezielle Steam-Achievements oder benutzen zusätzlich noch Steam-Cloud um weitere Einstellungen/Erfolge/Spielstände zu speichern.
Mass Effect ist die Retail-Version (minus Securom), es wird nichts online gespeichert.
H.A.W.X. kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber da es ein Ubisoft-Spiel ist, nehme ich an, dass Online-Erfolge (online wird bei Ubisoft ein Account benötigt) auf dem Ubisoft-Server gespeichert werden.


----------



## ZeroToxin (18. November 2009)

Singleplayer saves werden im normalfall nicht gespeichert. diese liegen entweder unter \\Documents&Settings oder direkt im Steam Ordner. bin mir grad nich sicher da ich auffer arbeit bin.

Also was z.b Anno wird definitiv nur auf der eigenen Platte gespeichert.

Du kannst dir aber die Saves aufm USB Stick oder per E-Mail irgendwo abspeichern und hast diese immer zur verfügung


----------



## neçirvan (23. Januar 2010)

Eine frage hätte ich auch, kann man von den Spielen einen Backup machen da ich bald OS neuansetzen werde! Danke.


----------



## fiumpf (24. Januar 2010)

neçirvan schrieb:


> Eine frage hätte ich auch, kann man von den Spielen einen Backup machen da ich bald OS neuansetzen werde! Danke.


Klar. Einfach im Spielebrowser auf "Spieledateien sichern" klicken. Dann die Größe auswählen (CD, DVD, ...) und sichern lassen. Die Dateien sind dann auf der Festplatte im gewünschten Verzeichnis. Einfach brennen und bei Bedarf zurückspielen.

Nachteil: Steam verpasst den Spielen automatisch Updates. Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Game immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist. Spielt man gesicherte Spieledateien zurück kann es aber passieren, dass (bevor man spielen kann) ein Update geladen wird.


----------



## boerigard (24. Januar 2010)

Du kannst auch einfach deinen ganzen Steam-Ordner auf eine andere Festplatte ziehen.


----------



## evilfridolin (24. April 2010)

wie kann ich meine steam achievments einsehen die ich schon freigeschaltet habe?

ich kann höchstens schauen wie viel prozent der spieler den einen oder anderen erfolg freigeschaltet haben


----------



## grubsnek (26. April 2010)

"Community" -> "alle Spiele von XX anzeigen" -> gegebenfalls oben  auf "all Games" -> beim entsprechenden Spiel "Statistik anzeigen"  drücken -> gegebenenfalls noch "Persönliche Errungenschaften"  auswählen.


----------

